# Norwegian: enkelte eller enkelt



## jm88

"Da vi fikk markedsføringsloven i 1972, mente enkelte at vi gikk inn i den samfunnsorienterte fasen."
Hvorfor er det "enkelte" her, for jeg tror at enkelt er riktig som en adverb her.

Takk på forhånd


----------



## NorwegianNYC

No. It is "enkelte" because it is plural


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> No. It is "enkelte" because it is plural


er det fordi "vi" er plural?


----------



## hanne

jm88 said:


> er det fordi "vi" er plural?


No, it's because "enkelte" is plural - it's more than one person. You could change it "enkelte personer" if that makes it easier to understand. I guess "enkelte" works as an adjective here somehow, I'm not sure why you want it to be a adverb.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

In this sentence, "enkelte" means _certain people_​


----------



## Dan2

hanne said:


> I'm not sure why you want it to be a adverb.


Because if one is not familiar with "enkelte" as (in effect) a noun meaning "some people", but is familiar with "enkel" meaning "simple", the phrase "mente enkelt(e) at vi ..." could be misinterpreted as "meant simply (adverb) that we ..." (where the subject of "mente" would be the preceding clause; in actuality however the subject of "mente" is "enkelte" and "mente" means "were of the opinion").


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It is not an adverb, it is a *​determiner*


----------



## Dan2

NorwegianNYC said:


> It is not an adverb, it is a *​determiner*


What's not an adverb?  If you mean "enkelte", I agree with you; in my post I was just trying to respond to Hanne as to why someone might *think* it was an adverb.

But are you saying that in "Enkelte mente at...", "enkelte" is a determiner?  That's not consistent with how the grammatical term "determiner" is normally used (articles for ex. are determiners).  Here "enkelte" is the subject of the sentence and therefore a (one-word) noun-phrase.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I am quite sure _enkelte_ is a determiner ('determinativ'), since it is the opposite of _dobbel, _and numerals and quantifiers are determiners (they used to be just 'numerals' (tallord)). I might be wrong here, though! Ordnett lists _nekelte_ as an adjective, but I believe that must be wrong since they list _noen_ as a synonym, and _noen_ is definitely a determiner (it is a quantifier, or kvantor​ in Norwegian)


----------

